# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  الخليه النباتيه

## سحر الشوق

::  
*تتولى شعيرات الجذور امتصاص المعادن والمياه من التربه.*

*هذا المزيج الغذائي الذي يعرف بالنسغ الخام، يتصل بشبكة القنالات التي تمر عبر النباتات.*

*لا بد من نقل النسغ مباشرة الى الاوراق. يتم ذلك عبر نظام نقل بسيط ولكنه فعال يعرف بالتعرق الذي يحصل بفضل مسامات صغيرة على سطح اوراق النباتات.*

*تقفل هذه المسامات في الليل، اما في النهار فهي تتفتح كي تمكن الماء الموجود في الاوراق من التبخر. يؤدي هذا التبخر الى سحب النسغ الخام الى اعلى النبته. واذا ما كان الهواء ساخنا وجافا، يصبح التعرق بالغا ما يؤدي الى ذبول النباتات.*

*تنجز النباتات عمليتها الغذائية عبر الفوتوسينتيسيس. تكتمل هذه العملية في خلايا الاوراق.تحتوي الاوراق على كميات من الكلورةبلاست الصغيرة الحجم،التي تحتوي بدورها على جزيئات من الكلوروفيل بتنوع متعدد. تلعب هذه الجزيئات دور الهوائي، فتلتقط الموجات الضوئية من الشمس.*

*وبالوقت نفسه يدخل ثاني اكسيد الكربون من الهواء الى الاوراق عبر مساماتها. تتفاعل الطاقة الشمسية التي جمعها الكلوروفيل مع ثاني اوكسيد الكربون الممزوج بالماء لتشكيل الغلوكوز والاوكسجين.*

*يتم التخلص من الاوكسجين مباشرة عبر المسامات. فهو بالنسبةى للنباتات مجرد نفايات.*

*اما الغلوكوز فيتم نقله الى عدة جهات في النبته لتصنع منه مركبات مختلفه كالزيوت والالياف والنشويات والبروتين وغيرها.*

*من خلال الفوتوسينتيسيس، تنتج النباتات الاغذية التي تحتاجها للنمو. وبالمقابل يمكنها النمو من الحصول على كمية اكبر من النور.*

*تعود الاسباب في ضخامة حجم النباتات في الغالب الى مزايا خلاياها الفريده. عادة ما تتغلف خلايا النباتنات بجدران صلبه.واحيانا ما يتعزز هذا الاطار بمركبات اخرى كمادة الخشبين.*

*الخشبين هو المركب الرئيسي في الخشب، يتمتع بمعادلات مختلفة حسب نوع النبات.*

*تحتاج النباتات للتوالد كما هو الحال بالنسبة لغالبية العضويات. وهي تستطيع القيام بذلك عبر وسيلتين. يساعد انتشار النباتات على تلقيح النبتة لنفسها بنفسها، لتلد بالتالي نسخة طبق الاصل عن ذاتها.*

*تقوم بعض النباتات مثلا بنشر هوائيات تزحف على الارض فتنبت لها جذور وتنشأ عنها نبتة جديده.*

*الا ان التوالد الجنسي يمنح النباتات فرصة اكبر في البقاء على قيد الحياة. فهو يمنحها تجدد مستمر لمزاياها الجينية ، ما يمكنها من التأقلم مع متغيرات البيئه.*

*يتم التوالد الجنسي بين النباتات عبر سبل متنوعة ومتعدده.الا انها تبلغ الذروة في الزهور. تعرف الزهور علميا على انها اوراق معدلة بهدف التوالد.*

*تتشكل هذه الاوراق المعدلة على منحى متعدد الاوجه. ولكن عادة ما تستهدف الاوراق الخارجية حماية وسط الزهره.*

*ومن ثم تأتي البتله، التي يكمن دورها بجلب الحشرات الملقحه.*

*عندما تتفتح البتلات تكشف الاعضاء الانثوية والذكرية للنبته على التوالي، تنتقل هذه العضويات لتلقيح النبتة التالية عبر زهورها وذلك من خلال الحشرات الملقحة او بعصف الريح.*

*كل حبة لقاح تحتوي على نواتين من الخلايا الذكريه.حين تستقر حبة اللقاح عند نهاية العضو الانثوي البالغ يؤدي الى انبوب رقيق جدا يخترق سبيله الى المبيض عند اسفل العضو.*

*يحمل الانبوب نواتي اللقاح الذكري الى ثلاثة من الثمانية نواة التي يحتويها المبيض.*

*عندها يحصل التلقيح المضاعف. حين يتم تخصيب البويضة تبدأ الخلية بالانقسام. لتشكل جنين البذور العتيده. ومن ثم تمتزج بويضتين من النواة الاخرى فتتخصب، لتشكل بذلك ما يلزم من مواد الغذائية للجنين.*

*في هذه الاثناء يزداد جدار المبيض سماكة ليشكل غلاف البذور.كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمبيض تتحول الى ثمر.*

*ربما كانت البذور احدى اعظم انجازات مملكة النبات. فهي لا تحتوي فقط على جميع العناصر الخاصة بالنبات المستقبلي، بل وما تحتاجه من غذاء كي تمنو ايضا. لهذا في قادرة على تجديدها باستمرار.*

*اضف الى ذلك قدرتها على الانتشار عبر مسافات طويله، لتعوض عدم قدرة النبتة الام على الانتقال. يعتقد علماء الزراعة ان هذه العضو المتواضع الى حد كبير هو السبب في النجاح المذهل لبذور النباتات.*
_           _

----------

